# Hitman



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2007)

Saw this movie Saturday night. Excellent movie, great action scenes. Especially one scene involving swords. There is a lot of violence, but with a title like Hitman (and the purpose behind the game) it is to be expected. Check this movie out if you were a fan of the games, if not check it out anyway.

B


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I went and saw it when it first came out and liked the movie as well.  It's a good old fashioned action movie.  It's not a strong plot like the Bourne movies, but good none the less.

Although, I thought the main guy did a good job.  I also thought he needed a bit more of an "edge" to him.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> I went and saw it when it first came out and liked the movie as well.  It's a good old fashioned action movie.  It's not a strong plot like the Bourne movies, but good none the less.
> 
> Although, I thought the main guy did a good job.  I also thought he needed a bit more of an "edge" to him.


I can agree with that. The plot was a little weaker than I would have like but none the less good. I think it was a feeler for whether or not they were going to do more (which I think there will be)

B


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking at what you guys said kinda makes me want to see it........See with the video game movies and comic book movies it is so hit or miss.  Blade, Batman, Superman, FF4.......all good.........just for the sake of argument.

However......Hulk, Daredevil, Ghost Rider, Elektra, well sub standard

BloodRayne and Resident Evils along with Doom.....well horrible.

I am not going to touch Spiderman or Xmen, to me they are like Highlander.....either you are a fan or you are not.

Just my .02


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I can agree with that. The plot was a little weaker than I would have like but none the less good. I think it was a feeler for whether or not they were going to do more (which I think there will be)
> 
> B


This is one of the things that been pissing me off about Hollywood of late. They make "feeler" movies so they have an excuse to make more of the same title. 
Why not come out with a strong story/film and go from there? Sheesh. 

The power of the dollar.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought Hitman had been a disaster! After I read your comments I'll see it. 

(I can't agree more with matt.m about the sub standard movies. Specially Elektra and Hulk, simply horrible! lol)


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 20, 2007)

HelloKitty said:


> I thought Hitman had been a disaster! After I read your comments I'll see it.


 
This was my thought exactly, I still have a hard time picturing Timothy Olyphant as the Hitman, but I guess everyone deserves a chance.


----------

